# How much hash per pound of trim?



## marcnh

Hi all!  I was wondering everyone's opinion on how many ounces of hash and bubble hash (because where I live they are much different) I will get out of every pound of good trim (no fan leaves or stems, even little popcorn buds in it).  If I decide to make some hash I will use a 4 bag bubblebag system. THANKS!! Any opinion is appreciated!


----------



## HippyInEngland

8-10% of total weight if its quality trim crusted with trich's.


----------



## thc is good for me

Yup what hippy said. from what ive read its about 10% but it all depends on the quality of leaf and trim you are putting in.  although i dont think you will get the full 10% beacause 10% of a pound is like 45 grams lol thats alot of hash. Its never good to set expectations with MJ because if you get less then you where expecting yuo will be disapointed. Just make some almost free hash and be happy with your results.

My guess with 1lb of good sugar leaf trim is 12-20 grams. 

Let me know how it turns out im curious about the numbers...


----------



## trillions of atoms

yeah....not much LOL


----------

